# The Big Bang Theory



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone watch this show. I personally love the show as (being a bit of a geek myself) I get most of the jokes that would fly over other peoples heads.



My favourite line from the series would have to be this one.



So, anyone that has an opinion of the show, post in here and tell us what you think.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 10, 2010)

When it started I hated it, it felt like they were trying to make a joke out of people like my friends. But watching some later ones they're really funny, I don't know if it's that it's changed to laughing with them rather than at them, or maybe I just didn't give it enough of a chance in the beginning but I've enjoyed the current series


----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 10, 2010)

I quite like it.  Its funny, there tends to be a varied series of events, and the episodes are sprinkled with jokes and references only a nerd could get.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the worst shows I've ever seen


----------



## WildWon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oof. I tried. First, i HATE canned laughter. I really don't like any shows with audience laughter, canned or otherwise.

Also, it feels like they're trying too hard. It's like NCIS with Abby (the goth chick). They purposefully make her wayyyyy too "different."

I don't like PEOPLE that try to hard, so i really don't want it in my TV shows :TheMoreYouKnow:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the show for nothing more than the comedy and most of the nerd-world references.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 10, 2010)

I mostly love it because of the many references I see. I tend to watch it when I get a chance.


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 11, 2010)

I love this show, been watching it since it first started airing.


----------



## Costello (Mar 11, 2010)

love the show too, thought theres a lot of references that i don't get (due to not being a star trek, stargate, physics, math fan and not being american)
i still watch it every week and always have a great time


----------



## saxamo (Mar 11, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> One of the worst shows I've ever seen




This show annoys me to no end. My mother is crazy about it though. It's just cockamamie banter on and off. And these so called geeks are ridiculous. They're dorks, not geeks.


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

I believe they consist of all of those... making them nerds XD

Sometimes i get compared to sheldon...
its not very nice...


----------



## sepinho (Mar 11, 2010)

The IT Crowd is a gazillion times better, as far as geek comedy is concerned.


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

sepinho said:
			
		

> The IT Crowd is a gazillion times better, as far as geek comedy is concerned.



Wrong XD
Big Bang Theory rips that sh*& up XD
Plus i already said, there not geeks, there nerds tyvm


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Mar 11, 2010)

I


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 11, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Does that mean your friends are geniuses, nerds, or both?


The best bits of all worlds, in moderation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not quite as bad as they exaggerate in the series, but it still hit a little too close to home for my liking at first.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> sepinho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're wrong.
IT crowd was something good. You didn't need to know about Star Trek and all that jazz to enjoy it.
Best thing that hit Channel 4 imo.
Katherine Parkinson is one bad ass actress.

Before going off-topic.
I watch The Big Bang Theory sometimes.
Mostly for the intro theme song and Kaley Cuoco because I loved her in 8 Simple Rules.


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 13, 2010)

Fave TV show. I try to watch it every time  anew one comes on. My favorite character is Shelden.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

this is the best show to come on in years

going to go down as one of the great sitcoms of all time


----------



## pitman (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember one episode where Sheldon was playing Mario 64 on a "poorly coded N64 emulator"(as quoted by him) while hearing actual sounds from the game, major points for that !


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 1, 2010)

I have decided that more poeople need to post in this topic so I am bumping it with one of the best clips I ahve seen in recent memory.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I remember one episode where Sheldon was playing Mario 64 on a "poorly coded N64 emulator"(as quoted by him) while hearing actual sounds from the game, major points for that !


Ah i remember that episode, i also liked the one where they had a 'Halo Night' and invited Penny to play


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

This show is rather funny. 

Especially the episode where the guy reveals that he lost his virginity with his cousin!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 8, 2010)

i love the series, 
it so funny and i am permanent laughing while my sister is very annoyed of it, 
can't say if it's funnier or less funny than scrubs
watched season one and two on german tv, the third i have to watch in english cause i don't want to lose time 



			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> this is the best show to come on in years
> 
> going to go down as one of the great sitcoms of all time



damn right


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

My girlfriend watches this. It's pretty absurd.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Isn't even displayed in my country or is it?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 11, 2010)

This show is great, I try to catch it whenever I can.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

That shows a bit hit& miss with me. Some episodes are lame, some are funny.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2010)

If this is getting bumped, I get to re-shit on this show.  Awful, awful, awful.  I would rather stab my eyes and ears out than watch this piece of shit.


----------



## nutella (Apr 11, 2010)

im sorry, i hate the show with a passion (same with 2 and a half men). they're acting is just so fake and forced. its terrible. i have a thing with sitcoms where ill either hate it or love it. no in betweens. no hate on people who do like the show, i just cant bring myself up to watch it.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 11, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> If this is getting bumped, I get to re-shit on this show.  Awful, awful, awful.  I would rather stab my eyes and ears out than watch this piece of shit.


Care to offer an opinion with a reason?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2010)

nutella summed it up


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2010)

This show is pretty terrible in comparison to the IT crowd. Every episode of the IT crowd is classic.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 11, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> This show is pretty terrible in comparison to the IT crowd. Every episode of the IT crowd is classic.


I have only seen one episode of the IT crowd (and aparrently it was not a good one) but what was made clear to me is the difference in the style of humour. I cant really think of the words to describe it but I just prefer the Big Bang Theory.


----------

